# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مطالعه کردن در حد بنز !

## GUST

سلام
دوستان من نمیدونم سرعتم بالاست یا نه!
مثلا یکساعته الان نشستم پای درس نصف 4تا درس اول دین و زندگی پیش دانشگاهی رو با تست جمع کردم! 
به نظرتون سرعتم بالاست!؟
تستا رو هم بررسی میکنم غلط درستاشو! 
 :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): از یک طرف خوشم میاد اینجوری مطالعه میکنم از یک وری هم زود ولو میشم ! باید برم مثلا آّب بخورم ! 
چه کنم!؟خوبه این روش؟

----------


## Katrin

امید است به سرعت پاگانی هوآیرا  برسی :Yahoo (112): 
تو مبتونی
همینطور ادامه بده

----------


## mazani deter

> سلام
> دوستان من نمیدونم سرعتم بالاست یا نه!
> مثلا یکساعته الان نشستم پای درس نصف 4تا درس اول دین و زندگی پیش دانشگاهی رو با تست جمع کردم! 
> به نظرتون سرعتم بالاست!؟
> تستا رو هم بررسی میکنم غلط درستاشو! 
> از یک طرف خوشم میاد اینجوری مطالعه میکنم از یک وری هم زود ولو میشم ! باید برم مثلا آّب بخورم ! 
> چه کنم!؟خوبه این روش؟



سرعتت عالیه درخوندن فقط بایدفهمیددرسوبعدازش ردشد.
منم دقیقاباهمین سرعت میخونم...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

سرعت با کیفیت بود ؟ 
منم میتونم با یک ساعت کل دینی 4 رو جمع کنم... ولی چجوریش مهمه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

هیچ وقت کیفیت فدای زمان نکنید...

----------


## mazani deter

منم دقیقاهمینوگفتم اقااحمدرضابایدفهمیدوبعداز  ش ردشد.کیفیتوفدای کمیت نکنیم وباسرعت بالاوکیفیت مطالعه خوب بخونیم.

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

من خودم 45 مین با تست ی دونه درس دینی البته از نوع عالیا جمع میکنم :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## GUST

:Yahoo (117): من اونقدر خوندم درسارو حفظ شدم !  :Yahoo (117): 
مثلا درس اول
الله نور السماوات و الارض 
قرابت : 
مارایت شیئا .....
دلی کز معرفت نور و صفا دید زهرجا دید اول خدا دید به صحرا ..........
الحمد الله جلی متجلی لخلقه بخلقه 

یا ایهاالناس انتم فقرا الی الله و الله غنی  حمید
معنا : بیانگر نیازمندی مخلوقات در بقا و پیدایش 
ان الله یذهبکم و یات بخلق الجدید  و ماذلک الله بعزیز

معمار یک ساختمان سازنده آن بنا نیست  بلکه مرتب کننده و چیننده قطعات آن است 
رابطه انسان با خدا مانند رابطه ساعت ساز نیست ! 
رابطه انسان با خدا مانند رابطه منبع نور با پرتوهای نور است ! 
شناخت چیستی خدا ناممکن و شناخت هستی خدا ممکن
پیامبر : لا تفکرو فی ذات الله تفکرو فی آلاء الله 
خط و عدد نامحدود اند :Yahoo (50):  چیزی رو جا انداختم  :Yahoo (117): ؟
آها این 
الله یسیریکم فی البر و البحر 
این ایه اش طولانی بود فارسیشو میگم بقیه اشو : 
ناگهان طوفانی میاد و تصور میکنند که در بلا گرفتار شدند
ولئن انجاهم من البلا فلنا من الشاکرین 
و انجاهم یبغون بغیر الحق 
یا الیها الناس بغیکم علی انفسکم متاع الحیاه الدنیا فالینا ترجعون
پیام : پناه بردن انسان در مواقع خطر نشان خداشناسی فطری است 
منظور ایهالناس کافرین میباشند
معاد را بیان میکند 
سرکشی انسان به ضرر خود اوست 
اینا رو از حفظ گفتم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## laleh74

مستقیم به نیروگاه برق وصلی؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

ماشین زمانم اینجوری کار نمیکنه :Yahoo (21): 

یه کم سرعتو بیار پایین برادر..اینجور آمپر میزنه بالا وسط راه میمونی

----------


## GUST

> مستقیم به نیروگاه برق وصلی؟؟
> 
> ماشین زمانم اینجوری کار نمیکنه
> 
> یه کم سرعتو بیار پایین برادر..اینجور آمپر میزنه بالا وسط راه میمونی


هیچ موقع نمیسوزم ! مطمئن باش !  :Yahoo (21): دیگه زدم به سیم آخر ! نه موبایل دارم نه دوستی نه هیچی !یا مرگ یا فردوسی !

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> دوستان من نمیدونم سرعتم بالاست یا نه!
> مثلا یکساعته الان نشستم پای درس نصف 4تا درس اول دین و زندگی پیش دانشگاهی رو با تست جمع کردم! 
> به نظرتون سرعتم بالاست!؟
> تستا رو هم بررسی میکنم غلط درستاشو! 
> از یک طرف خوشم میاد اینجوری مطالعه میکنم از یک وری هم زود ولو میشم ! باید برم مثلا آّب بخورم ! 
> چه کنم!؟خوبه این روش؟


سلام 
چند دلیل داره
1)خوندن الکی و رو خوانی (غالبا)
2)تست و مطلب تکراری
3)خلاصه بودن مطالب
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

> هیچ موقع نمیسوزم ! مطمئن باش ! دیگه زدم به سیم آخر ! نه موبایل دارم نه دوستی نه هیچی !یا مرگ یا فردوسی !


مثل اینکه ادبیات هم  خوب خوندی..قافیه هات منو برد یه سر مقبره حافظ و آورد :Yahoo (21): 

منم اتفاقا الان دوستام بای دادن و رفتن...یا مرگ یا ... :Yahoo (21):  دانشگاه آزاد لامصب قافیه نداره -.-

همینجوری ادامه بده فقط حواست به دور موتور باشه..یه جایی نگهت میداره که نه راه پیش داری نه راه پس.

امیدوارم البته اینجوری نشه

----------


## Ultra

*امیدوارم کیفیت خوندنت مثل فیزیک نباشه که با چشم تست بزنی 
بعد توی آزمون کم بیاری

اما درباره سرعت نمیشه نظر داد
چون روش ها متفاوته*

----------


## GUST

> *امیدوارم کیفیت خوندنت مثل فیزیک نباشه که با چشم تست بزنی 
> بعد توی آزمون کم بیاری
> 
> اما درباره سرعت نمیشه نظر داد
> چون روش ها متفاوته*


نمونه کیفیت دادم بالا !بخون :Yahoo (21): خروجیمه!

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


نمونه کیفیت دادم بالا !بخونخروجیمه!


منظورم این بود که با کیفیت بخون
طوری بخون که از پس سوال ها بربیای

سرعت رو هم تا کنکور با خودت تنظیم کن*

----------


## GUST

:Yahoo (21): یعنی من تا پامممممممو نزارم توی محوطه اون دانشگاه ول کن نیستم !  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط java50


یعنی من تا پامممممممو نزارم توی محوطه اون دانشگاه ول کن نیستم ! 


ماکه سال پیش دوبار رفتیم پامونو گذاشتیم
اما دیگه رامون ندادن
ولی تو سعی خودت رو بکن که مثل من یه سال وقتتو هدر ندی*

----------


## GUST

> *
> ماکه سال پیش دوبار رفتیم پامونو گذاشتیم
> اما دیگه رامون ندادن
> ولی تو سعی خودت رو بکن که مثل من یه سال وقتتو هدر ندی*


منم گذاشتم |: 4سال شبا میرم کنار نگهبان دانشگاه میخوابم !!!!!!!!!!!! فقط بزار قبول شم ! کل دوران تحصیلم از اونجا بیرون نمیام

----------


## fafa.Mmr

آقا موتورت خیلی تند میره  اینقدر تند بخونی روز کنکور سوالات را نمیتونی تند بخونیا آمپرت میپره 
تند خوبه  ولی نه اینقدر آدم نباید به مغزش آسیب بزنه  :Yahoo (112): 
جوری درس بخون که حداقل تاروز کنکور زنده بمونی!!!!!  والا :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Ali TiR

*من دقیقن آدمی مث شما بودم تا عید ... روزی 12 تا 14 ساعت بکوب می خوندم ... همه مطالب رو کامل خوندم تست ها رو هم دو دور زدم ... دیگه از عید به بعد زده شدم ! الان ساعت مطالعه ام 8 تا 10 ساعته ... نمی تونم مث بقل عید بخونم ... انرژیم افت کرده ...
هر چن من مطالعه اصلیمو کردم ... قبل عید درسا رو جمع کردم ... اما اصل کنکور همون 2 ماه آخره که باید عین اون حیوون نجیبی که سهراب سپهری ازش دم میزنه خوند... !
اصل مرور درسایی مث زیست و معارف هم یه ماه آخره ...
تجربه پارسال من نشون داد که جمع کردن معارف هنر میخواد که با تجربه این هنر کسب میشه ... تو کنکور 42 درس یهویی جلو چشات ظاهر میشه ، نه درس اول دینی پیش !!
کلن مواظب باش از نظر انرژی و اون داستانا مث من نشی برادر
*

----------


## KowsarDDC

*
به قول آرمین......آروم یواش
ولی در کل اگه کنارش کیفیت هم داری خیلی خوبه*

----------

